# Pregnant Platty Question



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I know that there are a TON of Pregnant Platty threads on this board, and I hate to add another one, but it seems this is the only place I can go. My husband had bought some fish home for our 55 gallon tank and I know I have some pregnant ones. In my 3 way breeder I have a guppy and a platty. The platty was brought home yesterday and it looked like she was about to pop, so I put her in the breeder immediately. I will post some pics to see what you guys might think about the timeframe that she might deliver. And because of the flash it didn't show her gravid spot very well, but it is very prominent. I don't want to keep her in there if you all think that she wouldn't deliver in the next few days, as I don't want to stress her out. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------

